# UGA / Florida Game Thread



## DDD (Oct 28, 2011)

It's about 32 hours from kick off and it's time to get this thread going.  Gawd knows we are not posting in some thread started by a Yech guy. 

Some key things that have been talked about on talk radio this week as well as ESPN:

1:  How UGA's defense matches up with this Florida running offense.  Can UGA's defensive line get into the backfield when UF does decide to throw and blow up their passing game causing them to be one dimensional?

2:  Can Aaron Murray have a "break out" game?  He was thought to be the best QB in the SEC coming off of last year and his numbers have not been Giant killers.

3:  Will Mitchell play at 100%? and will Geathers sitting out the first half hurt UGA?

4:  What trick play will Richt pull out of his magic hat?  Or will he leave the "trickery" in Athens and play straight up football?

5:  Will CMR allow Coach Grantham to drink a monster before the game

6:  Turnovers and Penalties.  Whoever wins that battle, in my opinion, wins this game.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 28, 2011)

1. I like our chances a lot better with C. Washington back on the field. Hopefully, we can get some pressure on the QB without having to blitz too much.

2. Murray needs to be more consistent. He looks great at times and mediocre at best others. If he can get some protection, hit his throws and not stare down his receivers, be smart with the football, and hand it off to Crowell, then he'll have a good day.

3. I'm not sure what to think of Mitchell or Brantley. Neither coach is showing their hand, but it's not sounding good in Mitchell's case. 
Not being able to rotate the two big men will be tough, but I think big John is up to the task. If he can hang tough and keep us in the game in the first half, it will be nice having Geathers fresh in the second half.

4. I'm more worried about what trick plays Florida will pull out. Them boys better play assignment football and stay on their toes, especially special teams.

5. There will definitely be some intensity on the sidelines. If it starts getting ugly, their may be punches thrown by either Grantham or Muschamp. 

6. It could possibly come to that, and if it does, I like our chances in that regard. It may also come to a big special teams play or just a big play in general. Let's hope it doesn't come down to a field goal again.

I really like our chances this year, but then again, they've won 18 out of 21..........
Our guys need to stay calm and play smart. Don't think about who we are playing, just treat it like another game. Go out and execute and try not to do too much.


----------



## DDD (Oct 28, 2011)

Good post DSGB.

Reading your post, makes something jump into my head.

I hope CMR has preached it all week, for once, I want our guys to play like they have been here before.  Don't let the emotion of the game over take your play.  Personal fouls and fighting... we need to leave that stuff off the field.  It NEVER goes UGA's way.  Never.  

I think after the whole Vandy thing, the Refs are going to be trigger happy.


----------



## dmclain1 (Oct 28, 2011)

Go GATORS!!


----------



## jdgator (Oct 28, 2011)

Go GATORS!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 28, 2011)

I hear that both Brantly and Demps will be back.


----------



## alphachief (Oct 28, 2011)

One of the few games every year that I pull out my "I'm a Florida Native Card"...and cheer for the Gators.  I'd love to see them lay a Florida butt whipping on the pups!


----------



## DDD (Oct 28, 2011)

dmclain1 said:


> Go GATORS!!





jdgator said:


> Go GATORS!



There is a new video that goes along with this statement.  It's went around in the last week.  Wish I could post it here, but it has some foul language.

If you have seen it, you know it is spot on.


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 28, 2011)

DDD said:


> I hope CMR has preached it all week, for once, I want our guys to play like they have been here before.



They have been here before..............

and lost every time.


----------



## Bitteroot (Oct 28, 2011)




----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 28, 2011)

DDD said:


> There is a new video that goes along with this statement.  It's went around in the last week.  Wish I could post it here, but it has some foul language.
> 
> If you have seen it, you know it is spot on.



x2!


----------



## Dudley Do-Wrong (Oct 28, 2011)

Maybe UGA will go all out and do another "black-out", it worked real well the last time.


----------



## paddlin samurai (Oct 28, 2011)

Need the Gators to win this one.


----------



## ACguy (Oct 28, 2011)

1. I think if UGA makes UF one dimensional , then they will make them pass the ball unless they knock Brantley out of the game. 

2.Murray was thought of as the best QB in the SEC coming into this year because he had experience and did well last  year. The top half of all of the SEC QB's have been pretty even this year.

4. I think UF will be the team with the trick plays in this game.

6.  Turnovers and Penalties will be important. Rushing yards are normally important too.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 28, 2011)

Well my gator buddy got into town yesterday to stay with us, deer hunt, and watch the game like we do every year.  He was poor mouthing last night when we finally started talking about the game.  He seems to think the dawgs will win this one Brantley not withstanding.  

I honestly don't know what to think.  almost every year I feel like we have a chance  to win.  I don't get caught up in the "history" of this game.  You have to beat them on that day.  Not all the days that you lost to them.

But this series has gotten so weird that I don't know how to feel about Saturday.  The 2008 Florida team was very good.  There is no way in the world that they were 39 points better than we were that year.  Yet that was the margin of victory.  Go back and look at who was on the UGA team.  At least nine of those guys are playing in the NFL now so I laugh when some dunderhead Florida homer talks about how much better their players are.  Nine UGA players on the 2008 team were future NFL players and we lost by 39 points.  How does that happen?

I would say that we are at least even with florida this year and I think we are a little bit better.  But we've been better before and it didn't matter.  This game is so weird that Florida always, always, plays their best game against us.  They can look like absolute crap against Kentucky and look great against us.  

Also, something always seems to happen in the days leading up to  or during the game that always gives Florida an advantage.  In 2005, D.J. Shockley gets hurt against Arkansas and can't play in the Florida game.  Billy Bennett once forgot how to kick against them.  Terrence Edwards dropped a wide open pass that would have sent us the NC.  Last year, Oscar Meyer makes sure that Rainey is back in time to play us.  When Brantley went down, I never, for one second, believed that he wouldn't be back just in time to play us and healthy as a horse to boot.  And of course we are without Shawn and Kwame for the first half this year.

Now that all that is out of the way and I've gotten rid of al the bad juju, what we need to do is, first, stop freaking out about this game.  Realize that they are not super human.  If you knock the fire out of them they go down.  Stop worrying about how many times they have beaten us.  None of that can help them Saturday so there no reason for us to let it hurt us.  

No matter who is at quarterback, and I hope it is Brantley, our boys need to treat him like he insulted their mommas.  

Big John just needs to clog that middle.  Those little track stars are not gonna power through the middle.  Clog it up, let the linebackers take away the edge.  Getting Washington and Tree back for this game is huge.  I hope Tree knocks the ugly off of their stupid orange helmets.  We need him to show up in a real bad mood and for Kwame to come out of the locker room after half time ready to hurt somebody.  The fact that Gilliard is playing so well is a big help with keeping fresh guys in there.

Take away the funky, trick type stuff.  If they are going to gain yards, make them earn each and every one.  No stupid trick plays for big gains or tds.  No special teams weirdness.  No tight end moving to qb running around causing problems.  Take that crap away and i don't think they can beat us.

Offense has got to do two things.  Get the line to at least give Crow bar some seams.  If they just give him a little daylight, he'll hurt Florida.  The seond thing is, Murray has to have some time to throw.  if he's running for his life it will be a long day.

Bobo needs to stay with whatever works.  If Crow bar is getting yards, feed it to him.  Don't throw just to say you threw.  Do whatever works until Florida proves they can stop it.

No special teams blunders.  This game does not need to come down to Blair Walsh.  But we can't do anything about whatever is wrong with him.  Control what is controlable.  Block.  Nobody gets through to block a punt.  Get down field on kickoffs, stay in your lanes, and WRAP UP on the ball return guy.

Now lets beat these guys.  There is no reason in the world why we can't.  They are not special.  Go dawgs.


----------



## creekbender (Oct 28, 2011)

DDD said:


> There is a new video that goes along with this statement.  It's went around in the last week.  Wish I could post it here, but it has some foul language.
> 
> If you have seen it, you know it is spot on.



I know you right !


----------



## rjcruiser (Oct 28, 2011)

I think special teams is what is going to win/lose this football game.

UGA has given up a number of big returns on punts/kick-offs and given up some big fake punt plays as well.

Florida has had their issues with special teams as well.  Muffed punts etc etc.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 28, 2011)

I got nothing to say about what we have to theirs. Or matchups or qb's. Who will or wont be playing. We can win this game if they are HUNGARY enough. I hope they are starving for a W down there. All I got to say is GATA!!!!! Go Dawgs!


----------



## nickel back (Oct 28, 2011)

little stuff,small yards 3 to 4,short passes to get murry going,do not start out with the long stuff while he is cold,keep the Fla. D on the field,and just play smart football.


----------



## tjl1388 (Oct 28, 2011)

alphachief said:


> One of the few games every year that I pull out my "I'm a Florida Native Card"...and cheer for the Gators.  I'd love to see them lay a Florida butt whipping on the pups!


----------



## ChiefOsceola (Oct 28, 2011)

alphachief said:


> One of the few games every year that I pull out my "I'm a Florida Native Card"...and cheer for the Gators.  I'd love to see them lay a Florida butt whipping on the pups!





Go Dawgs!  Make it Floriduh's first O-fer October since 1979!


----------



## Destin Gator (Oct 29, 2011)

GL UGA fans

I hope the game is a good is a good one!


----------



## Buck (Oct 29, 2011)

It's show time!


----------



## gin house (Oct 29, 2011)

Go gators!!!  I see a uga beating of the gators but im hopeful. LOL


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 29, 2011)

anyone know where i can find this game on the net to watch or listen to...stuck at work right now


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 29, 2011)

We better start doing a better job tackling I know that!


----------



## gin house (Oct 29, 2011)

The refs must be uga fans. LOL


----------



## gin house (Oct 29, 2011)

Td gators!!!!!


----------



## Holton (Oct 29, 2011)

shadow2 said:


> anyone know where i can find this game on the net to watch or listen to...stuck at work right now



http://www.justin.tv/greenchicken#/w/1984939216

Try this


----------



## shadow2 (Oct 29, 2011)

Holton said:


> http://www.justin.tv/greenchicken#/w/1984939216
> 
> Try this



Thanks but does not work due to some lovely GVT sensoring of websights....

anyone else


----------



## DDD (Oct 29, 2011)

Well boys, we are in deep trouble and losing the turnover battle right now.  Could be a long day in Jax.  I had not hoped for this, but looks like a typical UGA/ FL game so far...

Maybe it will change, but uncle Mo is not in our corner right now.


----------



## gin house (Oct 29, 2011)

UGA is dominating on the defensive line, UF has no answer for it, that could make a long day for UF.


----------



## john.lee (Oct 29, 2011)

Rambo is terrible


----------



## walukabuck (Oct 29, 2011)

2 lousy teams going at it sort of if you call it that. may the worst team lose


----------



## john.lee (Oct 29, 2011)

Why in the world does bobo run the ball to the short side every time!!!!????


----------



## timothyroland (Oct 29, 2011)

Watching this game is making me wonder if Im missing an afternoon hunting. I hope GA can pull it off but I'm kinda doubtful right now. May have to go to the store and get some feel better juice during half time.


----------



## DDD (Oct 29, 2011)

When will we get a special teams coach?  Unbelievable.


----------



## marknga (Oct 29, 2011)

I think we could use a Special Teams Coach.


----------



## marknga (Oct 29, 2011)

Well Murray gets called "Cox" and "Rodgers" on the same play.


----------



## DDD (Oct 29, 2011)

This is about to get ugly.  UGA looks not prepared, play calling his herendous, the defense is on the field way too long.

Seems like a typical day in Jax for UGA.


----------



## DDD (Oct 29, 2011)

Ah yes... the mighty Grantham defense.  Getting picked to death today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2011)

Sorry, Dawgs. This is all my fault for choosing UGA in the pick'ems. My bad.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 29, 2011)

Wide right.... 

Georgia needs to be aggressive and go for that on 4th & 7.

If Florida scores again before halftime then this game is over....


----------



## ShimanoFisherman (Oct 29, 2011)

Hopefully that will light a little fire under their rearends.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2011)

Bennet is the most dedicated player on the team!


----------



## DDD (Oct 29, 2011)

UGA is the better team on the field, yet we are not playing like it.  The last 2 drives have showed promise (and I am not talking about the turnover that resulted in the TD).  

Geathers will be in for the rest of the game and hopefuly Grantham can adjust to cover the pass.  My gosh.


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 29, 2011)

end of the half stunk, but we still have a 7 point lead. Gary Danielson is getting on my nerves.


----------



## Buck (Oct 29, 2011)

Chris Conley comes in and catches a couple of nice passes, again.  

Unfortunately now, he'll not see anymore action in this game unless they deviate from games past.  
beats all I've ever seen.


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 29, 2011)

Great coaches make great adjustments at half time. We'll see...

Personally, I think the Dawgs are going to still win.

DDD, you think Geathers is chompin at the bit?


----------



## gin house (Oct 29, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> end of the half stunk, but we still have a 7 point lead. Gary Danielson is getting on my nerves.



  Call em up down there and get them on the ball, gamecock nation is a gator today.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2011)

umm....... energy vampires? Bus? all righty then.


----------



## DDD (Oct 29, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Gary Danielson is getting on my nerves.




Same here.


----------



## DDD (Oct 29, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Great coaches make great adjustments at half time. We'll see...
> 
> Personally, I think the Dawgs are going to still win.
> 
> DDD, you think Geathers is chompin at the bit?



We will find out in short order.


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 29, 2011)

gin house said:


> Call em up down there and get them on the ball, gamecock nation is a gator today.



You better be wearing jorts.


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 29, 2011)

You know, I have to blame that hit om bad play calling on first and second down. Your down 7 and run on first and second leaving third and twelve. Ears pinned back and here they come.


----------



## DDD (Oct 29, 2011)

Play calling was bad that possession.  Thomas is your back and you run the dive back to back?  What in the world?


----------



## Buck (Oct 29, 2011)

Turnover here would be nice.


----------



## Buck (Oct 29, 2011)

Buck said:


> Turnover here would be nice.



Yes.


----------



## DDD (Oct 29, 2011)

That's UGA's ball!


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 29, 2011)

Instead of throwing it to a tight end or something, run it 3 times and kick a field goal.


----------



## DDD (Oct 29, 2011)

3 straight run plays???


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you...


----------



## DDD (Oct 29, 2011)

WOW!!  2 amazing catches by our Recievers today.  WOW.  Just wow.

It's tied boys.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2011)

amazing catches on both UGA TD's!


----------



## arrendale8105 (Oct 29, 2011)

Don't know who's responsible (bobo or richt) but somebodies finally growing some!! two 4th down plays and 2 td's instead of field goal/attempts!!!!! GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 29, 2011)




----------



## gin house (Oct 29, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> You better be wearing jorts.



  Cant do the Jorts   Florida needs to rid themselves of the energy vampires, theyre beating themselves.  Dawg look like the better team as of now.  That Floyd is a beast, and a freshman at that


----------



## DDD (Oct 29, 2011)

Thomas can not run the ball!!!!  

THOW IT!!!


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 29, 2011)

What's the score?


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2011)

I guess Walsh is the only kicker on the team?


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 29, 2011)

Do we have a back up field goal kicker! Put him in or keep going for it on 4 down.


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 29, 2011)

fishnguy said:


> I guess Walsh is the only kicker on the team?



Apparently he is!
Heck Let Butler kick it!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 29, 2011)

Murray couldn't hit the broad side of a barn more less an WIDE OPEN receiver!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 29, 2011)

Keep throwing it and put it in the endzone.

 Win the game and make all of us happy.


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 29, 2011)

Finally Touchdown GEORGIA!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 29, 2011)

Laneybird said:


> Keep throwing it and put it in the endzone.
> 
> Win the game and make all of us happy.




That's right Lane. Keep throwing it!


----------



## Buck (Oct 29, 2011)

Dat's what I'm talking about!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DDD (Oct 29, 2011)

If UGA can keep Florida behind the 50 they have no chance.  UGA has worn UF's defense down.  It's time to step on them while they are down.

Now if our dad gum kick team could tackle the guy in blue with the ball.

Might be more productive to kick it out of bounds and take the penalty.  Seriously.


----------



## DDD (Oct 29, 2011)

Can we for once play to win?

So sick of playing not to lose.


----------



## tigerfan (Oct 29, 2011)

I think that Brantley might get called for intentional grounding on his passes because they are so far off target.


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 29, 2011)

Let's score and  put this one away.


----------



## DDD (Oct 29, 2011)

My gosh.  This kicking is just off the chart bad.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 29, 2011)

Who's the bonehead that didn't hire a special teams coach?


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 29, 2011)

We can't tackle for nothing!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 29, 2011)

tigerfan said:


> I think that Brantley might get called for intentional grounding on his passes because they are so far off target.



He is taking lessons from Murray!!!


----------



## TomC (Oct 29, 2011)

fishnguy said:


> Who's the bonehead that didn't hire a special teams coach?



I could not believe when I heard them say this????? We don't have a dedicated special teams coach. I was thinking we just had a real bad one???

Tom


----------



## tigerfan (Oct 29, 2011)

SuperSport said:


> He is taking lessons from Murray!!!




I think that you might be right SS


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 29, 2011)

Nice call Bobo, run it and run it again. DEEP inside our own 10 and you run it, then Murray acts like a chicken with his head cut off. We're not up by 30 only 4. Another prime example of great play calling!

We're trying to give the game away!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 29, 2011)

Come on dawgs! That was a terrible series. Now you're punting from the endzone.


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 29, 2011)

Something must be in the water in Jacksonville, the Best kicker in country and he can't kick either.

Our Defense will have to step up and win this one! Only way we win!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Come on dawgs! That was a terrible series. Now you're punting from the endzone.



Sickening!!!

ONLY thing saving us is that Brantley is as bad as Murray!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 29, 2011)

Maybe Georgia's Defense should stay on the field and play offense as well, because Murray and the gang is horrible!


----------



## DDD (Oct 29, 2011)

An ugly win is a win.

Someone call Spots and tell him Auburn should sweep the East if UGA plays like this.


----------



## Buck (Oct 29, 2011)

Buck said:


> Chris Conley comes in and catches a couple of nice passes, again.
> 
> Unfortunately now, he'll not see anymore action in this game unless they deviate from games past.
> beats all I've ever seen.




Take that back!  All this kid did in high school was catch the ball.  Way to go Chris!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 29, 2011)

Georgia wins!!! Georgia wins!!! Georgia wins!!!
Gp dawgs!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 29, 2011)

Ha ha Muschamp!!! A Dawg that becomes a Gator is a Traitor!!!
Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Laneybird (Oct 29, 2011)

Feels good to get the win.  Enjoyed it...


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 29, 2011)

Good game Florida.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats mutts !!


----------



## ryork (Oct 29, 2011)

Another win, but gave an entirely new meaning to "winning ugly"!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2011)

Man what a game! Good game UF!!!CMR said to God be the Glory!!!!! God smiled on us in Jacksonville!!!


----------



## Buck (Oct 29, 2011)

Good game Gators!!!


----------



## SuperSport (Oct 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Man what a game! Good game UF!!!CMR said to God be the Glory!!!!! God smiled on us in Jacksonville!!!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 29, 2011)

Very fortunate to come away with a W. Ugly win doesn't even descibe it.


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very ugly game....... both teams stunk it up. That being said a win is a win especially in this series. GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2011)

DSGB said:


> Very fortunate to come away with a W. Ugly win doesn't even descibe it.



I have been saying for a while now that I dont care how ugly they are i'll take it. We have gotten so used to ugly losses it's hard to stomach a ugly W!!


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 29, 2011)

Congrats, Dawgs!


----------



## DSGB (Oct 29, 2011)

That's the truth. Last year, we lose these games.


----------



## timothyroland (Oct 29, 2011)

I'd say better lucky then good on that win. If it wasn't for the 2 fumbles near the goal line I don't think they win. I'm just glad the ball bounced our way for once.


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 29, 2011)

Man that was painful to watch at times and I ain't even a Georgia fan.

But the Dawgs did it! 

Looks like I made the right pick after all. Go with your instinct. 

Congrats Georgia fans


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Man that was painful to watch at times and I ain't even a Georgia fan.
> 
> But the Dawgs did it!
> 
> ...


It was a good win. No matter how ugly it was it was a BIG W in Jacksonville!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Oct 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> It was a good win. No matter how ugly it was it was a BIG W in Jacksonville!!!



Now you just need the chickens to get slaughtered on rocky top.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2011)

Les Miles said:


> Now you just need the chickens to get slaughtered on rocky top.



That would be great, but we still have to play Aubarn! I'll enjoy this one, but I know even if we do make to the SECCG it wont be pretty for us. But it will be nice to play in that game.....


----------



## tigerfan (Oct 29, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> That would be great, but we still have to play Aubarn! I'll enjoy this one, but I know even if we do make to the SECCG it wont be pretty for us. But it will be nice to play in that game.....




You still play AUB but SC still plays Arky, right?


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 29, 2011)

is it just me or does Crowell seem to be acting.....well, he is good, but he seems kind of ....soft...out of shape for an SEC RB.  I dunno.  Samuel IV was all business tonite tho.....looked good.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2011)

tigerfan said:


> You still play AUB but SC still plays Arky, right?



Yep.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> is it just me or does Crowell seem to be acting.....well, he is good, but he seems kind of ....soft...out of shape for an SEC RB.  I dunno.  Samuel IV was all business tonite tho.....looked good.



Crowell looks soft or hurt or scared. I dont know. He may really be hurt, and trying to play through. I dont know..


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 29, 2011)

It is great to get a W in Jacksonville!!!!!!
Defense is really playing well!
Now we need SC to stumble along the way.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 29, 2011)

USCe has Arkansas and Florida left.


----------



## nickel back (Oct 29, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> USCe has Arkansas and Florida left.



yep!!


----------



## DDD (Oct 29, 2011)

Georgia and South Carolina trying to fight over who will take a sure enough beat down in the dome from Alabama or LSU.  You talk about a beating.... whooo weeee.  If UGA makes it... its gonna hurt.


----------



## gin house (Oct 29, 2011)

I think UGA just locked up the east tonight.  I dont see uga losing to auburn at sanford stadium.  Last i checked ole miss and auburn were locked at 17 going into the fourth and kentucky is a flat out joke.   Uga will win out, we look horrible tonight at UT and i fully expect a manhandling in Arkansas next week then we have UF......Congrats on the win tonight dogs, i was rooting hard for florida but knew from the start this one was over.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2011)

gin house said:


> I think UGA just locked up the east tonight.  I dont see uga losing to auburn at sanford stadium.  Last i checked ole miss and auburn were locked at 17 going into the fourth and kentucky is a flat out joke.   Uga will win out, we look horrible tonight at UT and i fully expect a manhandling in Arkansas next week then we have UF......Congrats on the win tonight dogs, i was rooting hard for florida but knew from the start this one was over.[/QUOTE]
> Man I wish I did!!


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 29, 2011)

MCBUCK said:


> is it just me or does Crowell seem to be acting.....well, he is good, but he seems kind of ....soft...out of shape for an SEC RB.  I dunno.  Samuel IV was all business tonite tho.....looked good.



I am starting to have my doubts as to his durability for 4 quarters.  He'll rip off a good run and then want out of the game...I don't get it.


----------



## gin house (Oct 29, 2011)

jbird1 said:


> I am starting to have my doubts as to his durability for 4 quarters.  He'll rip off a good run and then want out of the game...I don't get it.



  Im not trying to spark the dawg fans on me or anything like that but in all seriousness  Crowell is NOT an everydown back.   He is a good back no doubt but you will get more out of him in a dual back system.  He is somewhat fragile but he is very productive.  I know UGA is high on Marshalls list for this cycle in recruiting, that there as a duo will whip some defenses but as an everydown back......Uga better calm down or they will ruin him.  In a nutshell he is soft and a diva but at the same time he is a great back could be even better in a dual setting.


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 29, 2011)

gin house said:


> Im not trying to spark the dawg fans on me or anything like that but in all seriousness  Crowell is NOT an everydown back.   He is a good back no doubt but you will get more out of him in a dual back system.  He is somewhat fragile but he is very productive.  I know UGA is high on Marshalls list for this cycle in recruiting, that there as a duo will whip some defenses but as an everydown back......Uga better calm down or they will ruin him.  In a nutshell he is soft and a diva but at the same time he is a great back could be even better in a dual setting.



He is certainly not the horse that Lattimore is/was.  I thought it was conditioning at first but it's too late in the season for that.


----------



## the r.o.c. (Oct 29, 2011)

did i understand the announcers say that uga does not have a special teams coach?  if thats so, he needs to invest in one, because the dawgs dont have a special team.  if the special team didnt stink so bad and allow 3 major run backs the game wouldnt have been that close.  our kickers have left town for the season, both all americans last year. this year all gone...i mean a 24 and 27 yard punt, with no pressure.  fla dropped back every kick because they knew uga couldnt cover.  field goals, last year were gimmes, this year cant hardly buy one.  seems like there is a serious lack of coaching.  play calling, boo boo needs to go, most colleges would have already sent him to a high school somewhere.  well, i feel better now.


----------



## gin house (Oct 29, 2011)

jbird1 said:


> He is certainly not the horse that Lattimore is/was.  I thought it was conditioning at first but it's too late in the season for that.



  Crowell is a very good back  but hes not what UGA wants him to be as an every down back.  Play to his strengths and hes about as good as it gets.  Marshall is looking hard at UGA and i know he likes the split back idea.  Hes a diva but a good one.  I think UGA might ought to consider the Sammuels/crowell split system for the rest of the season, its worked well tonight.


----------



## sandhillmike (Oct 29, 2011)

Man, did we stink it up in the second half. I don't think anyone, including the coaches had any idea what we were doing. Sigh...........


----------



## DDD (Oct 29, 2011)

We have a special teams coach.  Short bus special.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2011)

sandhillmike said:


> Man, did we stink it up in the second half. I don't think anyone, including the coaches had any idea what we were doing. Sigh...........


 Thanks for stinking it up! Good Game! Glad we got a W down there!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2011)

gin house said:


> Im not trying to spark the dawg fans on me or anything like that but in all seriousness  Crowell is NOT an everydown back.   He is a good back no doubt but you will get more out of him in a dual back system.  He is somewhat fragile but he is very productive.  I know UGA is high on Marshalls list for this cycle in recruiting, that there as a duo will whip some defenses but as an everydown back......Uga better calm down or they will ruin him.  In a nutshell he is soft and a diva but at the same time he is a great back could be even better in a dual setting.


You cant ruin someone that takes themselves out after two or three plays. Not sure if anyone ever thought he was a every down back. Marshall / Crowell tandem would be a nightmare for opposing D's!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 29, 2011)

DDD said:


> We have a special teams coach.  Short bus special.


----------



## Shorty6_9 (Oct 29, 2011)

that gator sho fried up real good tonight! had to be the most tender gator i have had!!!!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 29, 2011)

gin house said:


> Im not trying to spark the dawg fans on me or anything like that but in all seriousness  Crowell is NOT an everydown back.   He is a good back no doubt but you will get more out of him in a dual back system.  He is somewhat fragile but he is very productive.  I know UGA is high on Marshalls list for this cycle in recruiting, that there as a duo will whip some defenses but as an everydown back......Uga better calm down or they will ruin him.  In a nutshell he is soft and a diva but at the same time he is a great back could be even better in a dual setting.



Sounds like lattimore.  He sure is durable.


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 29, 2011)

I don't know how you guys can poor mouth so much after a win in Jacksonville.  They are too hard to come by to be bickering over how "ugly" the win was.


----------



## deerbandit (Oct 30, 2011)

The kid is a freshman who admitted he came in out of shape and has been banged up give him a break. Let him have a year in the weight room and some good conditioning and see what happens. He's good in my book.


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 30, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> I don't know how you guys can poor mouth so much after a win in Jacksonville.  They are too hard to come by to be bickering over how "ugly" the win was.



I was thinking the same thing.  Some of these guys would complain if they were hung with a new rope!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 30, 2011)

deerbandit said:


> The kid is a freshman who admitted he came in out of shape and has been banged up give him a break. Let him have a year in the weight room and some good conditioning and see what happens. He's good in my book.



And I think he's playing hurt.  I think he's a lot more banged up than we are being told.


----------



## westcobbdog (Oct 30, 2011)

I am ok with Crowell. It appears he probably won't be ever be a feature back, where you can give it to him 30 times a game, but we certainly have plenty of other good rb's to mix things up.


----------



## DSGB (Oct 31, 2011)

*Highlights*

Nicely done.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2011)

Just watched the highlight video, and I must say it's great to be a Gator Hater! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 31, 2011)

brownceluse said:


> Just watched the highlight video, and I must say it's great to be a Gator Hater! Go Dawgs!



Have yall seen the replay or know when it will be on?

I went back and watched the highlights too.  I am really happy that Chris Conelly is getting to contribute.  That catch near the end was huge and he had to go up to get it.

Remember signing day a few years ago when Da rick Rodgers made that crack "I guess the Georgia fans can watch Michael Bennett."  

Give me Michael Bennett over him.  Bennett is a scrapper and he's money when you need him most.


----------



## chadair (Oct 31, 2011)

the r.o.c. said:


> did i understand the announcers say that uga does not have a special teams coach?



Richt is the specials team coach!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Oct 31, 2011)

chadair said:


> Richt is the specials team coach!!



Not the case Stacy.  

He has it parceled out among the coaches.

Lilly does part of it and Olividatti does part and I think Lakatos may have some part of it too.

It is his fault for not having a STs coach but he does not coach the STs.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 31, 2011)

South GA Dawg said:


> Have yall seen the replay or know when it will be on?
> 
> I went back and watched the highlights too.  I am really happy that Chris Conelly is getting to contribute.  That catch near the end was huge and he had to go up to get it.
> 
> ...


Yep I remember all too well. Rodgers is a punk. You know alot of us were a little worried about what we had as far this position. It looks like they have done well with these guys. Conley, Bennett, Mitchell, Scott Wesley, and big Lonnie Outlaw.  we still have room for a few more. I like the future.


----------



## Les Miles (Nov 1, 2011)

DDD said:


> Georgia and South Carolina trying to fight over who will take a sure enough beat down in the dome from Alabama or LSU.  You talk about a beating.... whooo weeee.  If UGA makes it... its gonna hurt.



I'm afraid either LSU or Bama would deliver an epic beating to the East division champ. 



South GA Dawg said:


> Have yall seen the replay or know when it will be on?



I have it DVR'd and will be glad to burn you a DVD of the game. Let me know.


----------



## Buck (Nov 1, 2011)

There's a young man graduating North Paulding this year that played with Conley last year and he reminds me a great deal of Bennett.  Dude is money when it comes to catching the ball in traffic.  He and Conley together had a +400 yard receiving game against Kell.

I watched Conley all last season and wondered how well he'd catch the ball in traffic.  Appears he's adjusting well.  He was so much faster than everyone else in this area he was usually wide open.  That 2nd and 9 play there at the end I jumped and was hollering in the house when he caught it..


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 1, 2011)

Buck said:


> There's a young man graduating North Paulding this year that played with Conley last year and he reminds me a great deal of Bennett.  Dude is money when it comes to catching the ball in traffic.  He and Conley together had a +400 yard receiving game against Kell.
> 
> I watched Conley all last season and wondered how well he'd catch the ball in traffic.  Appears he's adjusting well.  He was so much faster than everyone else in this area he was usually wide open.  That 2nd and 9 play there at the end I jumped and was hollering in the house when he caught it..


I know he and Lemay enrolled early. He got to get in the weight room, and learn that play book. Not happy that Mitchell got hurt by any means, but i'm glad it gave Conley a better chance to show what he can do.


----------



## olcowman (Nov 1, 2011)

I just want say good game Gators... and I ain't in no way going to rub ya'lls noses in this win by the Dawgs... I promise!


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 1, 2011)

Wonder why ol chaddy ain't talking smack.    Guess what UGA still owns Florida.  

Uga wins the east,the chickens will lose to Arky.  I will be an Arky fan when they play the chickens.  And for the record, the east is still weak.


----------



## chadair (Nov 1, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Wonder why ol chaddy ain't talking smack.



maybe the same reason u havn't the last 4 YEARS!!


----------



## Danuwoa (Nov 1, 2011)

I certainly won't ever rub it in to Stacy.  But man it has been hard not to really let a few of the others have it.  

It's enough to know that it is eating a whole in their guts.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 2, 2011)

Stacy must be obsolete if he thinks I ain't talked smack in the last 4 yrs. win or lose, I talk smack, ain't scared and ain't goin to make excuses either. That's why i said that even if Ga wins the east, the east is still weak and down compared to the west. Ain't like certain other one time wonder fans that act like they are turning the curve and becoming a dominate force and pretend the east is as good as the west. I'm a fan but also a realist.  

And anytime UGA beats Fla, then it's room to talk smack, we don't get the opportunity often. BTW UGA still owns the Gators.


----------



## gin house (Nov 3, 2011)

emusmacker said:


> Stacy must be obsolete if he thinks I ain't talked smack in the last 4 yrs. win or lose, I talk smack, ain't scared and ain't goin to make excuses either. That's why i said that even if Ga wins the east, the east is still weak and down compared to the west. Ain't like certain other one time wonder fans that act like they are turning the curve and becoming a dominate force and pretend the east is as good as the west. I'm a fan but also a realist.
> 
> And anytime UGA beats Fla, then it's room to talk smack, we don't get the opportunity often. BTW UGA still owns the Gators.



  You do talk random  The east is weak, no doubt but how is the west all that?  You have Bama and LSU then you have an arky team that is still to play LSU in two weeks, even if they dont lose to usc they will have two losses after that.  Auburn and arkansas are comparable to USC and UGA, actually USC and UGA have a better combined record.  I guess if you want to ride the coattails of the two best teams then the west is "strong".  I see two great teams surrounded by a bunch of average at best teams, surely not a strong division.  Dont count out them chickens, i have a good feeling about this weekend.


----------



## emusmacker (Nov 4, 2011)

gin house said:


> You do talk random  The east is weak, no doubt but how is the west all that?  You have Bama and LSU then you have an arky team that is still to play LSU in two weeks, even if they dont lose to usc they will have two losses after that.  Auburn and arkansas are comparable to USC and UGA, actually USC and UGA have a better combined record.  I guess if you want to ride the coattails of the two best teams then the west is "strong".  I see two great teams surrounded by a bunch of average at best teams, surely not a strong division.  Dont count out them chickens, i have a good feeling about this weekend.



 Yes i think the east is weaker than the west this year. What you think is your problem. I also have a good feeling about this weekend, GO PIGS. Let's see, the east has Kentucky, Vandy, Tennessee, 3 weaker teams, ohh yea and Fla. Yep they're weak, just check their previous records. Tha's 4 teams there that are weak.  Normally, Ten, and Fla and even UGA are in the hunt for the east and battling each other, not this yr.  The west has, Miss St and Ol Miss and maybe Auburn, that's 3 wek teams, 2 of them are ususally just average, so like I said, I think the east is weak. That being said, I also believe the Dawgs will take the east. And they will end up playing LSU for the championship game.


----------



## SarahFair (Nov 5, 2011)

Radio station?


----------

